#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Ontmaagding

## hasan20

ik heb hiervoor 2 meisjes ontmaagd omdat ik toen niet echt zo bewust was van de straf die er aan hing maar nu ben ik er wel bewust van en heb heel erg veel spijt, hoe zou ik dit het beste kunnen aanpakken?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

Assalamoe alykoem akhi, 

Dit is een serieuze zaak. De regel van tawbah is dat je oprecht spijt hebt van je daad en oprecht terug keert naar Allah. Doe daden van Aanbidding en blijf weg van alles dat leidt tot slechte daden. Dit wil zeggen dat je je gebeden moet onderhouden, regelmatig de Qoraan lezen; Jezelf eigen te maken om het goede te gebieden en het slechte te verwerpen. Al deze eigenschappen zijn tekenen van een oprecht berouw. Hou je vast aan daden van aanbidding, deze brengen je dichter tot Allah en wees bewust van de shaytaan, dat hij je probeert weg te houden van dergelijke goede daden zodat je vervalt in zaken zoals jij beschrijft. Probeer zoveel mogelijk kennis op te doen omtrent je religie. Probeer zoveel mogelijk in de voetsporten van de profeet (vrede zij met hem) te treden, middels het volgen van de sunnah. Zodat je insch Allah zult welslagen voor dit wereldse test en zodat je ziel niet ten prooi zal vallen aan de shaytaan en zijn vele helpers in dit wereldse leven. 

Moge Allah je tawbah accepteren.

----------

